# LGB INSIDE the train station



## Joey06FJR (Dec 26, 2016)

I has an exposed train platform up in the tree for several years, but any stick, leafs, snow etc would cause non-op. So, I thought of a train station with the train inside, out of the physical element's. I am not smart enough to post a link, but in Youtube, I am Joey07FJR , with only a few videos, check it out if like. 

Joey in VA

Hope all had a great Christmas.


----------

